# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Buffet 8/3 tại Spoon - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Nhà hàng kết hợp tinh tế các loại đồ ăn, thức uống nhằm mang đến những trải nghiệm ẩm thực độc đáo cho thực khách.*

Spoon Restaurant & Lounge có không gian thiết kế hiện đại với màu sắc chủ đạo đen và trắng đơn giản, điểm vàng rực của hoa cúc Hà Nội. Với chất lượng món ăn và dịch vụ luôn đặt lên hàng đầu, nhà hàng được các thực khách trong nước và quốc tế lựa chọn làm địa điểm để tổ chức hội nghị, tiệc liên hoan công ty, mừng sinh nhật, đính hôn, chiêu đãi...


Nhân ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ, Spoon mang đến bữa tiệc buffet đặc biệt buổi trưa và tối các ngày 7 và 8/3 chỉ với giá từ 240.000 đồng một khách cho buổi trưa và từ 280.000 đồng một khách vào buổi tối. Riêng ngày 7/3, khách hàng dùng buffet sẽ nhận được ưu đãi giảm 10% cho mỗi người.




_Địa chỉ: Nhà hàng & Lounge Spoon, Tòa nhà A 15-17 Ngọc Khánh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội. Tel: 04 3823 5636. Để biết thêm thông tin nhà hàng, tham khảo: Spoon._


>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng & Lounge Spoon*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------

